# David Ortiz tells Fenway crowd: ‘This Is Our (expletive) City’



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

What do you think about this?
David Ortiz tells Fenway crowd: 'This Is Our (expletive) City'
Red more here -->> http://cbsloc.al/ZbSMtv
(Photo by Jim Rogash/Getty Images)


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

Good to go in my book.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

He tells it like it is.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## skeet732 (Jan 3, 2011)

works for me. save the long-winded speeches, tell the terrorists to go fuck themselves


----------



## skeet732 (Jan 3, 2011)

there will be no fine MLB would hate the push back


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I didn't like it.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Not a class act, but under the circumstances I give him a pass.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I read somewhere that the FCC was not going to fine either him or NESN. 

Whatever, after the week we had, what's one F Bomb?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

He's good to go:

David Ortiz spoke from the heart at today's Red Sox game. I stand with Big Papi and the people of Boston - Julius
- The FCC (@FCC) April 20, 2013​http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/blog/e...e-fcc-has-no-problem-with-david-ortizs-speech


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

personally think it's great Ortiz loves Boston like i do.

Might have been a little "street", but it comes with the territory.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Meh, give him a psss on the f bomb but man does that untucked pants dragging on the ground uniform look like shit.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I think we all feel the same way as Ortiz, he just had the microphone and an audience. 

It truly is the wrong city to mess with.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

The 5 Boston P.O.'s on the field were all at the finish line, despite the diversity look...


----------



## XXYYXX (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm cool with it. He said it like it is and I agree with him, Boston is our frigging city. He's a ball player after all, don't expect him to act with the eloquence of a professor or politician.

Plus more then anything perhaps, I appreciate the out pour of American patriotism from immigrants like Big Papi in the wake of this.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

XXYYXX said:


> I'm cool with it. He said it like it is and I agree with him, Boston is our frigging city. He's a ball player after all, don't expect him to act with the eloquence of a professor or politician.
> 
> Plus more then anything perhaps, I appreciate the out pour of American patriotism from immigrants like Big Papi in the wake of this.


You give Deval eloquence? He's trying to be like his buddy Obama...have you noticed that he holds his head a little higher during his speeches?


----------



## XXYYXX (Jul 23, 2012)

frank said:


> You give Deval eloquence? He's trying to be like his buddy Obama...have you noticed that he holds his head a little higher during his speeches?


I never named the gov'na nor said I liked him. All I said was you can't hold a ball player to the same standard when it comes to David Ortiz's remarks.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Coming from a salty dog like me, who sprinkles my daily speech liberally with the "f" word, I don't have a problem with it. Especially with emotions running so high lately. In some circumstances, I think it's entirely appropriate.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I used to like Baseball. I'd follow the Red Sox and watch a game now and then. I kept up on the standings as well. Hey for ME, this is being a rabid fan. I don't care about sports but the Sox, I'd pay attention to.

Then I decided last year, I do not give two shits about even baseball. No one give a damn about "TEAM" anymore, not the players (go with the best $$$), not management (go with the best playing-pay them $$$$) not the vendors, NO ONE!

David Ortiz has been around awhile. He's part of an ever changing TEAM yet, he hasn't changed. He's a hero in my book...so far. I've become SO jaded.

I say, what he said was AMAZING and from the heart. I not only give him a pass, I would carry him on my shoulders if it wouldn't ruin me physically. He's a reason to give a damn. Maybe I will as the year goes on. If I do, THANK YOU BIG PAPI!!!!!


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

First off, under what authority can the FCC fine a person for swearing in public? Maybe fine networks for airing it, but since when can't Ortiz swear but anyone else can? FUCK the FCC. Now come fine me.

If they can fine every celebrity who swears into a microphone at an event, every rock or rap concert performer in modern music would be broke.


----------



## XXYYXX (Jul 23, 2012)

csauce777 said:


> First off, under what authority can the FCC fine a person for swearing in public? Maybe fine networks for airing it, but since when can't Ortiz swear but anyone else can? FUCK the FCC. Now come fine me.
> 
> If they can fine every celebrity who swears into a microphone at an event, every rock or rap concert performer in modern music would be broke.


FCC will fine the network, not the individual.

However, in this case, (obviously) the FCC has said that they'll let it slide. No fines are being placed on anyone.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

XXYYXX said:


> FCC will fine the network, not the individual.
> 
> However, in this case, (obviously) the FCC has said that they'll let it slide. No fines are being placed on anyone.


Yes I get that, but media and others are talking about whether Ortiz "should get a pass."

I don't believe the FCC or anyone else has the legal ability to do anything to Ortiz anyway, so of course he gets a pass.

The networks are getting the pass as they should.


----------

